# [SOLVED] Broadcom 4312 sta driver problem

## 3mpty

Hi!

I have hp4510s with broadcom 4312 wireless card. I tried to install sta driver (step by step from readme). My friend give me patch for this driver - I have 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 kernel.

after make, make installl, insmod wl.ko everything is ok but there is no card in iwconfig and ifconfig.

Can someone help me with that?Last edited by 3mpty on Mon Nov 23, 2009 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

I'm not sure, but doesn't this card work perfectly with b43 module?

----------

## d2_racing

I think that he must use the broadcom-sta driver, because even it's a b43, it's not compatible with the b43 driver inside the kernel.

----------

## Dagger

hmm.. maybe I was thinking about 4318... (sorry can't really remember).

----------

## d2_racing

He should check this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789838-highlight-.html

----------

## 3mpty

My rank really fit to me... New day and cold bear - and new idea... I was recompiling (I have no idea how to spell it xP) and I saw that b43 and legancy drivers are checked that was a reason of my problems with wifi. After that I compiled sta drivers, insmod AND IT'S WORKING  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice then.

----------

